# PPV Limited Recording?



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

What does limited recording mean when you try to buy a PPV movie, not the on demand option?
I used to be able to DVR it and watch it whenever and as many times as I wanted. Has this option changed?
Thanks


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Hollywood changed the rules... you get 24 hrs to watch the movie... that's all. It has been this way for quite a while now.



722921 said:


> What does limited recording mean when you try to buy a PPV movie, not the on demand option?
> I used to be able to DVR it and watch it whenever and as many times as I wanted. Has this option changed?
> Thanks


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Hollywood changed the rules... you get 24 hrs to watch the movie... that's all. It has been this way for quite a while now.


24 hours from the time you first start watching the recording to be specific. There is also an expiration date on the recording if it has not been watched within a specific amount of time, but that varies. Also, you can record the ppv more than once, say once on each tuner, or multiple times over the course of the day if its an all day ticket. Each recording has its own 24 hour timer, so if you record it twice, if you watch one recording, when that one expires after 24 hours, the other is still available.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Also, unlike Directv, E* does not enforce it on every ppv movie. If you take the time to look some do not have the limit.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

So I have 24 hours from pressing 'play' to complete watching a 2-3 hour movie...easy to do. But the time I have from recording it to pressing play can vary?
So how would one determine the limitations on a particular recording?
Thanks again in advance.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

License Window
The license window is the length of time that a movie may air on Pay-Per-View. License windows range in time period but average from approximately 3 months to 6 months. A movie with limited recording will not be available to view once the license window is over.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

When you order a Limited Viewing PPV on a Dish receiver, it tells you about the limitation upfront.

It tells you about both the 24-hour-once-started limitation for recordings as well as how long it will stay before expiring unviewed.

I've seen PPV that had expiration dates 2-3 months out... and that seems like plenty of time to me to permit you to record and find time to start/finish watching a movie.


----------



## mcutler (Jan 27, 2008)

So, if you order a limited PPV and save it to the hard drive, then record it to a DVD within the applicable limited period, does the DVD continue to work after the time limit, or does it somehow manage to also expire?


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

mcutler said:


> So, if you order a limited PPV and save it to the hard drive, then record it to a DVD within the applicable limited period, does the DVD continue to work after the time limit, or does it somehow manage to also expire?


The DVD would be permanent.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Except, of course, for the disc's self-destruct code.

"Your mission, should you choose to accept it..."


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

And would the DVD be a "fair use" copy?


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

A DVD would not be a 'digital' copy since only analog output can be copied to it, correct?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have heard of some people having troubles with some channels/content and DVD recorders that are attempting to honor "do not copy" flags.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess if some DVD recorders can record via the HDMI cable, that is possible. Mine does not, IIRC.


----------

